# Новая Швабия, Секретная база Третьего рейха в Антарктиде



## Mila

*Ледниковый рейх*

В этом году на южном континенте ожидается целое нашествие ученых. В состав уже начавшей работу 54-й Российской антарктической экспедиции вошли ведущие сотрудники академических институтов - микробиологии, палеонтологии, геохимии и аналитической химии. Вместе с российскими учеными бок о бок будут работать одиннадцать специалистов NASA. Представители Арктического и Антарктического НИИ по этому поводу говорят, что в районе так называемого оазиса Ширмахера есть озера, которые рассматриваются как прекрасный полигон для отработки технологий будущего. И в частности технологий поиска внеземных живых организмов на планетах Вселенной с помощью специальных роботов. В этом году должно возобновиться бурение озера Восток, где, как предполагают ученые, могут обитать простейшие живые существа. Случаен ли столь повышенный интерес к ледовому материку, когда специалисты разных стран, будто бы сговорившись, словно ждут от шестого континента какого-то чуда? Не исключено, что их надежды оправдаются. Только открытия могут последовать совсем иного плана - возможно, что удастся пролить свет на одну из самых интригующих загадок недавнего прошлого - планы нацистов по заселению Антарктиды. О том, что такие планы существовали, позволяют говорить необычные документы, оказавшиеся в распоряжении "Итогов".

*Тибетский след*

Антарктида была открыта в далеком 1820 году. Однако ее первое системное и углубленное изучение началось лишь век спустя. Причем наиболее заинтересованными исследователями ледового континента оказались представители нацистской Германии. В 1938–1939 годах немцы снарядили на континент две мощные экспедиции. Самолеты люфтваффе детально фотографировали огромные территории и сбросили на материк несколько тысяч металлических вымпелов со свастикой. Ответственный за операцию капитан Ритшер доложил лично генерал-фельдмаршалу Герингу, являвшемуся на тот момент главой министерства авиации и первым человеком в ВВС: "Каждые 25 километров наши самолеты сбрасывали вымпелы. Мы покрыли зону приблизительно 8600 тысяч квадратных метров. Из них 350 тысяч квадратных метров было сфотографировано". Обследованную территорию назвали Новой Швабией и объявили частью будущего тысячелетнего рейха. Собственно, название было выбрано не случайно. Швабия - средневековое герцогство, вошедшее позднее в состав единого германского государства.

Активность нацистов на этом направлении, естественно, не укрылась от советской разведки, о чем свидетельствует уникальный документ под грифом "Совершенно секретно", оказавшийся в распоряжении "Итогов". 10 января 1939 года он лег на стол первому заместителю наркома НКВД, начальнику Главного управления государственной безопасности Всеволоду Меркулову. В нем неизвестный разведчик докладывал о своей командировке в рейх следующее: "...В настоящее время, со слов Гюнтера, в Тибете работает партия германских исследователей. Результат работы одной из групп... позволил снарядить научную экспедицию немцев в Антарктиду в декабре 1938 года. Целью этой экспедиции является обнаружение немцами так называемого города богов, скрытого подо льдами Антарктиды в районе Земли Королевы Мод..."

На контактах немецких ученых и тибетцев в этой истории стоит остановиться подробнее. Началось оно в 20-е годы и продолжалось вплоть до самого падения рейха. Так, со слов советских войсковых разведчиков, первыми вошедших в Берлин, на подступах к канцелярии резиденции фюрера было обнаружено более тысячи трупов с чертами, характерными для выходцев из Гималаев. В самом бункере лежали тела еще тридцати представителей монголоидной расы. Кто они и почему оказались так далеко от родного дома? Ответ на этот вопрос дают материалы допросов сотрудника ОГПУ Якова Блюмкина. В 1926 году он являлся представителем ОГПУ в Улан-Баторе. Одновременно он выполнял резидентские задания на сопредельных территориях - в Тибете, Внутренней Монголии, некоторых районах Китая. Именно Блюмкин первым сообщил в ОГПУ о немецкой экспедиции в Тибет. По его информации, в 1926 году в Берлине и Мюнхене появились колонии тибетцев и было создано некое Тибетское общество. Частенько визиты туда наносил известный немецкий ученый-эзотерик Карл Хаусхофер, увлеченный идеями психотехники и сакральных духовных практик. Именно по инициативе этого человека и были организованы крупномасштабные экспедиции в Гималаи. Обо всем этом стало известно в 1928 году, когда Блюмкин был объявлен врагом народа и арестован. На следствии он активно рассказывал о том, как немцы искали в Гималаях легендарную Шамбалу, но, не обнаружив ее, перенесли центр своих исследований в Антарктиду. Однако прошло более десяти лет, прежде чем немцы обозначили свое присутствие на ледовом континенте.
*
Секретные лоции*

Имеются прямые документальные свидетельства того, что с 1940-го по 1943 год нацисты возводили в Антарктиде в районе Земли Королевы Мод некие секретные объекты. Советской разведке было достоверно известно следующее. Некоторые немецкие ученые разделяли теорию "полой Земли", согласно которой под поверхностью планеты существуют гигантские пустоты, представляющие собой настоящие оазисы с теплым воздухом. По мнению германских экспертов, подобные пустоты существовали в Антарктиде. В изученных "Итогами" архивных документах СМЕРШа есть сведения о том, что в 1938 году немецкие подводники, исследовавшие ледовый континент, якобы отыскали нечто под толщей льдов. Если верить секретным документам, то речь идет о "территориях под землей, но с такими же горами и континентами, океанами пресной воды, внутренним солнцем, вокруг которого происходит вращение Земли". Проход в эти территории возможен в результате специальных маневров при погружении на подводных лодках. Лоции сохранились. Немцы, предполагая, что карты могут попасть в чужие руки, сделали несколько вариантов, в том числе ложных. Карты отпечатаны в 1500 экземпляров в концлагере Дахау в "зондерлаборатории" в январе 1944 года, что свидетельствует о чрезвычайной секретности информации. Неудивительно, что все люди, участвовавшие в их изготовлении, были уничтожены.

В любом случае это были не просто карты. На каждой из них цифрами и знаками, требующими расшифровки специалистами в области астрономии и навигации, обозначены разные ключи. Есть подозрение, что используются они в зависимости от времен года и расположения Луны. В самом конце войны народному комиссару военно-морского флота СССР адмиралу Николаю *Кузнецову были направлены разведкой десять экземпляров немецких подводных карт для "организации запланированной работы и выработки предложений".

Историки, работая с архивными документами СС, нашли конкретные записи. "Мои подводники обнаружили настоящий земной рай", - заявлял командующий немецким подводным флотом адмирал Дениц. И еще одна загадочная фраза, прозвучавшая из его уст: "Германский подводный флот гордится тем, что на другом конце света создал для фюрера неприступную крепость". Проговорился на эту тему якобы и сам Гитлер. На празднике по поводу завершения строительства здания новой рейхсканцелярии он сказал: "Ну ладно! Если уж в этой деленой-переделеной Европе за несколько дней можно присоединить к рейху парочку государств, то с Антарктидой никаких проблем не предвидится и подавно..."

Из секретных документов следует, что в 1940 году в Антарктиде по личному указанию фюрера началось строительство двух подземных баз. Их предназначение было исключительно функциональным - они представляли собой надежные убежища и одновременно полигоны для создания суперпередовых технологий. Никакого сакрального смысла в эти объекты никто не вкладывал.

Для транспортировки грузов на далекие земли использовались 38 подводных лодок из соединения "Конвой фюрера". Упоминания об этих лодках также встречаются в документах советской разведки: "... Докладываю, 11 июня 1945 года сотрудниками контрразведки СМЕРШа 79 стрелкового корпуса в здании штаба ВМФ Германии по адресу: Берлин-Тиргартен, Тирпитцзуфер 38-42, в служебном помещении обнаружены "карты прохождения морских глубин" с грифом "только для капитанов подводных лодок А-класса зондер-конвоя фюрера" в количестве 38 штук под номерами с серией "44" № с 0188 по 0199... с № 0446 по 0456".

Как утверждают некоторые военные историки, в самом конце войны в порту немецкого Киля с этих подлодок сняли торпедное вооружение и загрузили контейнерами с различными грузами. Кроме того, субмарины приняли на борт пассажиров - числом в несколько сотен, которым и суждено было стать жителями Новой Швабии.

*Требуются добровольцы
*
Документ из архива контрразведки СМЕРШа: "...Выписки из секретной тетради с текстами законспектированных приказов верховного главнокомандующего вооруженными силами Германии и рейхсфюрера СС Адольфа Гитлера о подборе среди военнослужащих вермахта, люфтваффе, военно-морских сил и войск СС кандидатов для отправки в Антарктиду. Тетрадь с конспектами приказов принадлежит полковнику вермахта Вильгельму Вольфу, которого органы контрразведки СМЕРШа в настоящее время разыскивают. Тетрадь обнаружена среди архивных документов верховного командования вермахта в городе Пирна под Дрезденом..."

С 1942 года в Новую Швабию началась переброска будущих жителей, в первую очередь ученых и специалистов "Аненербе" - комплексного научного центра СС, а также "чистокровных арийцев" из числа членов нацистской партии. И тому есть архивные подтверждения. Освоение антарктических территорий было наиважнейшей стратегической задачей, поставленной фюрером. Из приказа рейхсфюрера СC № 330 от 27.05.1940: "Для частей СС, вермахта, люфтваффе и ВМФ. Совершенно секретно. Только для исполняющего персонала. С исполнением приказа фюрера от 10.01.1940 "О подборе добровольцев для заселения подземных областей Антарктиды" возникают проблемы из-за того, что добровольцы в последний момент отказываются покидать рейх, а также своих родных и близких навсегда. В связи с этим отбор добровольцев следует производить лишь из числа тех, кто не имеет родителей и не связан отношениями с родственниками. Порядок отбора следует упростить. Собеседования прекратить. Проводить работу среди тех, чьи родственники погибли или умерли, отправлять таких кандидатов без объяснения причин в комплектующие части для отправки в Новую Швабию. Инструктаж с кандидатами будут проводить специальные инструкторы, подготовленные для этого перед погружением. Офицерам, производящим отбор, командование частей должно подчиняться беспреко*словно. Данные о добровольцах представлять списочно в местные отделения гестапо в 15 экземплярах".

После разгрома фашистских войск начальник Главного управления контрразведки СМЕРШа Виктор Абакумов получил предписание "сориентировать оперативных работников контрразведки в советских оккупационных зонах в Европе с целью поиска (получения) любой оперативно-технической информации, касающейся деятельности германского подводного флота и "специального конвоя фюрера" по транспортировке людей и ценностей в южноамериканские страны и в Антарктиду". Одновременно предлагалось принять меры к аресту и этапированию особо важных свидетелей и очевидцев, других участников подобных операций, способных предоставить четкую и подробную информацию в этой области. Энергия полюса холода

Чем собирались заниматься ведущие немецкие ученые в Антарктиде, кроме работы над созданием нового поколения кристально чистых арийцев? Существует на сей счет как минимум две версии. Условно разделим их на простую и сложную. Простая выглядит действительно незамысловато: Гитлер и его аналитики не исключали падения Третьего рейха, а значит, предстояло заранее подыскать местечко, куда не дотянулись бы руки мирового правосудия. К тому же на обособленной территории должна была выкристаллизоваться новая истинно арийская раса, которая бы и заложила основу четвертого рейха.

Сложная версия по сути включает в себя первую - простую, но лишь как малую часть огромного "проекта бессмертия". Все-таки получив от тибетцев некие уникальные знания, технологии и ключи для входа в глубь земли, немцы, возможно, реализовали то, что с момента сотворения мира и по сей день волнует человечество. Вполне возможно, немецким ученым удалось создать альтернативные источники энергии. Исследователи утверждают, что в научных архивах Третьего рейха есть рисунки, объясняющие принципы "закрутки" тонких физических полей, позволяющие создавать некие "техномагические аппараты". Если верить свидетельствам, найденным смершевцами, то разработанные немецкими учеными электродинамические машины, использовавшие быстрое вращение, не только изменяли вокруг себя структуру времени, но и парили в воздухе. Именно этот принцип якобы и был использован при создании нацистами так называемых летающих дисков. Ученым рейха якобы удалось получить эффект антигравитации.

С точки зрения науки ничего невероятного в гравитационных двигателях нет. Специалистам, работающим в области альтернативных источников энергии, известен так называемый конвертор Ганса Колера, который превращает энергию гравитации в электрическую. Есть сведения, что эти конверторы использовались в электромагнитогравитационных двигателях, производившихся в Германии в 1942-1945 годах на заводах "Сименс" и "АЕГ". Эти же конверторы якобы применялись в качестве источников энергии не только на "летающих дисках", но и на неких гигантских подводных лодках и подземных базах. Отставной полковник американской армии Уиндел Стивенс в своих воспоминаниях пишет: "Нашей разведке было известно, что немцы строят восемь очень больших грузовых субмарин, и все они были спущены на воду, укомплектованы и далее бесследно исчезли. До сего дня мы не имеем никакого понятия, куда они ушли. Они не на океанском дне, и их нет ни в одном порту, о котором мы знаем".

А другой американский военачальник адмирал Ричард Бэрд, обмолвился об одной довольно любопытной истории, относящейся к 1946 году. Тогда американцы отправили в Антарктиду целую экспедицию, но эта флотилия, по словам адмирала, потерпела поражение от неизвестных военно-морских сил, а точнее - "летающих тарелок", которые выныривали из-под воды и буквально расстреливали корабли.

Главный аргумент тех, кто сомневается в наличии полярной базы, - трудность доставки туда колоссального количества горючего, необходимого для выработки электроэнергии. Аргумент серьезный, но на это можно возразить: если созданы конверторы Колера, то необходимость в горючем минимальна.

*Последнее пристанище*

В последние годы развернулась настоящая охота за документами, имеющими отношение к Новой Швабии. Несколько лет назад из спецхрана чилийского национального военно-исторического архива в Сантьяго похитили документы из собрания известного дипломата Мигеля Серрано. Исчезла закрытая по его желанию до 2014 года часть документов, в которых содержались материалы о якобы построенных нацистской Германией в конце войны подземных городах в Антарктиде. Чилийская печать утверждала, что к пропаже архива могло быть причастно окружение умершего экс-диктатора Аугусто Пиночета, поддерживавшего с Серрано дружеские связи. Бывший чилийский дипломат еще в 1950-1960‑е годы в ряде своих книг выдвинул тезис о том, что Гитлер не погиб, а нашел убежище в громадном подземном городе где-то в районе Новой Швабии - на Земле Королевы Мод.

В то же время у СМЕРШа имелись на руках неопровержимые доказательства смерти Адольфа Гитлера. Главным из них была и остается дентокарта обгоревшего трупа, обнаруженного во дворе рейхсканцелярии. Согласно показаниям личного дантиста нацистского лидера, она полностью соответствует дентокарте фюрера. Однако нельзя исключать, что обладавшие исключительно мощным разведаппаратом немцы могли запросто устроить "театральную постановку" смерти фюрера и заранее подделать дентокарту. Ведь можно было предположить, что именно по зубам победители будут опознавать обгоревший до неузнаваемости труп своего главного врага. Поэтому полностью исключать тот факт, что Гитлер мог быть эвакуирован из окруженного Берлина, нельзя. Спрятавшись в Антарктиде, лидер рейха прервал все личные контакты с внешним миром. К тому же имеется масса свидетельств о том, что приближенные Адольфа Гитлера появлялись в Аргентине, Перу и Чили, где скрывались от охотников за нацистами, благополучно избежав Нюрнбергского процесса.

Серрано предполагал также, что в лабораториях нацистской Германии были созданы летательные аппараты нового поколения. В своих последних письмах Пиночету, опубликованных в открытой печати, он сообщал о наличии веских доказательств в пользу того, что секретная база нацистской Германии не только сохранилась после войны, но и уверенно разрасталась. И, пожалуй, самое главное: ряд исследователей полагают, что немецкая база в Антарктиде сохранилась до наших дней. И, мол, именно этим может объясняться нынешний повышенный интерес ведущих мировых держав к ледовому материку. Совершенно понятно: тот, кто первым обнаружит таинственное поселение, станет обладателем уникальных технологий.

*Меркуловские папки*

Как в распоряжении "Итогов" оказались копии уникальных документов? История их происхождения проста. Во время развала СССР, последовавших затем путча, неразберихи и хаоса в руки одного из генералов попала часть архива ЦК КПСС. Среди вороха документов были и так называемые меркуловские папки. В период с 1943‑го по 1946 год Всеволод Меркулов был наркомом госбезопасности СССР и курировал в том числе и расследование гибели руководителей нацистской Германии, а его родственник как раз входил в одну из следственных бригад, занимавшихся установлением обстоятельств смерти Гитлера и его ближайшего окружения.

Стоит отметить, что с течением времени интерес спецслужб к Антарктиде не угас, а, наоборот, возрос. Лучшее тому подтверждение - недавний визит бывшего директора ФСБ Николая Патрушева на ледовый континент. Насколько известно, российские спецслужбы как активно изучают архивные документы, так и внимательно отслеживают все события, связанные с Антарктидой. Один из сотрудников российских спецслужб рассказал корреспонденту "Итогов", что, несмотря на кажущуюся фантастичность версии о присутствии немцев в Антарктиде, у нее есть несколько совершенно очевидных фактических подтверждений. К примеру, отечественными учеными зафиксированы случаи перемещения под толщей антарктического льда неких довольно крупных вытянутых объектов цилиндрической формы. Что это, пока сложно сказать. Кроме того, по словам компетентного представителя спецслужб, даже сегодня использовать всю техническую мощь для освоения и постоянного наблюдения над Антарктидой попросту невозможно. Орбиты космических спутников расположены таким образом, что не позволяют охватить всю территорию ледового континента, и значительная его часть остается в "мертвой зоне". Попытки агрессивного проникновения в недра континента, по словам собеседника "Итогов", предпринимались. Известно, по крайней мере, о двух военных экспедициях, предпринятых в последние двадцать лет. Обе были прерваны в экстренном порядке: все научное оборудование по непонятным причинам вдруг выходило из строя, а команды оказывались охваченными безотчетным ужасом - люди на глазах многочисленных свидетелей прыгали в ледяную воду за борт. В экспедиционных отчетах свидетельств об этом не встретить. Вся информация строго засекречена. Как предполагают исследователи и энтузиасты этой темы, страны, владеющие хоть какими-то данными о Новой Швабии, договорились хранить молчание. Незнание каких-то вещей порой может быть гораздо лучше знания. 

Степан Кривошеев
Григорий Санин


Источник

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 37 секунд_
Да, если кому интересно , то можно найти для себя интересное здесь


----------



## akok

Довольно познавательно.


----------



## Mila

*Точка на карте*







*Земля Королевы Мод* - обширная область на атлантическом побережье Антарктиды, лежащая между 20° западной и 44°38' восточной долготы. Площадь - около 2 500 000 квадратных километров. Территория подпадает под действие Договора об Антарктике. Этот договор запрещает использование антарктических территорий в любых целях, кроме научно-исследовательских. На территории Земли Королевы Мод действует несколько научных станций, в том числе российская станция "Новолазаревская" и немецкая станция "Ноймайер" .

*Другая жизнь*

Существует много данных о том, что в центральной области ледникового щита Антарктиды имеются места, где у нижней его поверхности, по-видимому, есть вода. Научный сотрудник Института географии РАН Игорь Зотиков рассказывал корреспонденту "Итогов" о том, как он еще в 1961 году проанализировал данные о ледниковом покрове центральной части Антарктиды, полученные в ходе первых четырех советских экспедиций. Результаты этого анализа показали, что центральные области находятся в условиях, когда отвод тепла от нижней поверхности ледника вверх из-за большой его толщины очень мал. В связи с этим весь поток тепла из недр земли не может быть целиком отведен от границ раздела "лед - твердое ложе", часть его должна постоянно затрачиваться на непрерывное таяние у этой границы. Был сделан следующий вывод: талая вода в виде сравнительно тонкой пленки выдавливается в места, где толщина ледника меньше. В отдельных углублениях подледного ложа эта вода может скапливаться в виде озер талой воды. В мае 1962 года газета "Известия" написала: "...Можно полагать, что подо льдом Антарктиды, на площади, почти равной площади Европы, разливается море пресной воды. Она должна быть богата кислородом, который доставляют постепенно опускающиеся в глубины верхние слои льда и снега. И очень может быть, что в этом подледниковом море есть своя, исключительно своеобразная жизнь..." 

- В Антарктиде до сих пор есть неисследованные районы, - говорит Сергей Булат, старший научный сотрудник отделения молекулярной и радиационной биофизики Санкт-Петербургского института ядерной физики. - Подледниковая структура очень разнообразна, это обычный континентальный рельеф, где есть горы, озера и прочее. Между континентом и льдом есть ниши, но не пустые, они все заполнены либо водой, либо льдом. Однако, по моему мнению, существование отдельной цивилизации под ледяной шапкой невозможно. Ведь толщина льда в Центральной Антарктиде свыше трех километров. Выжить там чему-либо сложно. Не забывайте, что средняя температура на поверхности континента минус 55 градусов. Хотя подо льдом, конечно, тепло - около 5-6 градусов ниже нуля, тем не менее жизнь там маловероятна.

*Это фантастика!*
Эфраим Зурофф, "охотник за нацистами", директор израильского бюро Центра Симона Визенталя: 

- Я думаю, что переселение нацистов в Антарктиду - это совершенно сумасшедшая идея, призванная сбить с толку мировое сообщество и направить поиски преступников по ложному пути. Мы знаем, что после войны тысячи нацистов убежали в Канаду, Австралию, Северную и Южную Америку, но не в Антарктиду. Я не видел ни одного настоящего документа и не слышал более или менее правдоподобных свидетельств о том, что хоть один фашист был на Южном полюсе. Все подобные заявления из области фантастики. 

Сергей Сорокин, военный историк, ведущий сотрудник Центрального музея Великой Отечественной войны: 

- Версия о бегстве Гитлера и его ближайшего окружения в Антарктиду - научная фантастика. Есть объективные и не раз проверенные данные о том, что тело лидера Третьего рейха было сожжено и опознано. Но даже без Гитлера остатки нацистов не отправились бы в Антарктиду - для чего?! Ведь была же у них возможность скрыться в Южной Америке. Существует масса псевдонаучных версий об антарктической базе нацистов, однако, насколько мне известно, до настоящего времени никаких объективных подтверждений им не найдено.

*Кому война...*

Большинство военных аналитиков утверждают, что к концу Второй мировой войны Германия опережала своих противников в некоторых военно-технических областях. Речь идет о вооружениях, способных решить судьбу масштабной военной кампании, - крылатых ракетах ФАУ-1 и ФАУ-2, самолетах-истребителях с реактивными двигателями и даже тактическом ядерном оружии. В своих воспоминаниях один из немецких военных аналитиков генерал-лейтенант-инженер Эрих Шнейдер утверждает, что по окончании войны, по самым осторожным подсчетам, победителями было конфисковано 346 тысяч германских патентов, многие из которых дали мощнейший технологический толчок странам антигитлеровской коалиции. 

Шнейдер считает, что в лабораториях и исследовательских институтах воюющих сторон с максимальным напряжением сил велись работы, целью которых было не только нейтрализовать достижения противника, но и превзойти их. А это в свою очередь давало новый импульс изысканиям. Таким образом, современная война с точки зрения роста технических возможностей является подобием маятника, который с каждым взмахом увеличивает свою амплитуду. 

Однако, по словам Шнейдера, в предвоенные и военные годы в Германии не существовало единого центра руководства наукой. Ученых буквально "приписывали" к тем или иным родам войск, а потом нередко перебрасывали на другое направление. Исключение составлял, пожалуй, лишь подводный флот. Адмирал Дениц волевым решением отбросил запутанную систему научного руководства, лично созвал конференцию ведущих специалистов, откровенно рассказал им о техническом кризисе подводного флота и назначил одного из ученых начальником исследовательского штаба ВМФ. Исключив все промежуточные инстанции, адмирал подчинил нового начальника лично себе. Интересно, что именно подводный флот Германии был главной силой при освоении Антарктиды.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*В продолжении истории....*

*Автор: Владимир ФИЛИМОНОВ *

Прошли славные времена, когда наши корабли были истинными хозяевами четырёх океанов. Именно тогда я познакомился с флотским офицером, капитаном первого ранга Вершининым, рассказавшим мне о страшной тайне Антарктиды. 
*
Земля Королевы Мод*

Начал он с того, что самый рядовой морячок с АПЛ (атомная подводная лодка) даст 100 очков форы самому Кусто по географии путешествий в мировом океане. И если бы этого морячка пригласили на телестудию рассказать о прелестях, например, Саргассова моря, получился бы конфуз. Подводники, кроме командира да ещё нескольких офицеров, ничего не видят. Долгие месяцы жизнь людей на субмарине подчинена железному ритму – круговороту вахт. И хотя на поверхности в перископ можно разглядеть пальмы на экзотических берегах и даже загорелые прелести дикарок, моряку постоянно светят всё те же плафоны, в установленный час его неумолимо поднимают с постели неумолимые, как таблица умножения, команды. Службу Вершинин начал во втором командном отсеке. Может быть, память меня и подводит, но запомнилось название местности, у которой лодка несла боевое дежурство: Земля Королевы Мод. Это была Антарктида - континент с характерным покровным оледенением. На ледовую поверхность приходится 95% территории. Остальное - торчащие изо льда вершины гор и редкие каменистые оазисы. Средняя толщина льда - 2300 метров, так что номинально большую часть Антарктиды можно отнести к горам. 

Зачем охранять ледяную пустыню? Этот вопрос не давал покоя молодому штурману. Командиры молчали и только постоянно призывали к бдительности. Причина их тревоги, казалось, заключалась в наличии беспокойного соседа – субмарины ВМФ США, которая буквально тёрлась о борт советской подводной лодки. Нанося координаты на карту, Вершинин вскоре установил, что её маневры всегда сводились к одному: быть в состоянии кинжальной торпедной атаки на наш корабль. Впрочем, точно такую же цель против американцев имел и советский экипаж. В течение нескольких месяцев лодки находились под прицелом друг друга. Они, словно строгие швейцары, охраняли ворота к Земле Королевы Мод. 

Долгая и однообразная работа заставляет мозг искать себе пищу для размышлений. У штурмана всегда есть свежая информация, её анализом и обобщением занимался Вершинин на посту. Как-то обратил внимание на странное поведение метеоприборов. Датчик температуры воздуха на поверхности на какое-то мгновение вдруг срывался с -40 до -15. Штурман определил координаты источника и начальную температуру. Получалось, что тёплый ветер дует с береговой линии Земли Королевы Мод, и там ветер нагрет не менее чем до +20 градусов!
- Не обращай внимания, - сказал командир, - это Гитлер воздух портит.







*Когда был Гитлеру капут?*

Упоминание имени Гитлера не было случайным. В начале 70-х лодку сняли с боевого дежурства у берегов Антарктиды. Тогда же среди офицерского состава пошли разговоры о том, что «швейцарили» подводники не где-нибудь, а у ворот логова фашистских главарей. Именно там, на ледяном континенте, они благополучно доживали свои дни. Начался поиск истины. 

Хрестоматийная версия смерти Гитлера в подземном бункере под Рейхсканцелярией устраивает официальных историков. Но Сталин до 1948 года скептически относился к оперативным материалам НКВД о смерти фюрера, более доверяя информации военных разведчиков. Из их материалов следовало, что 1 мая 1945 года на участке 52–ой гвардейской стрелковой дивизии прорвалась из Берлина группа немецких танков, которая на большой скорости двигалась на северо-запад. В рядах колонны было замечено несколько мощных гражданских автомобилей, которые после прорыва покинули колонну и исчезли в неизвестном направлении. В этих машинах находился Гитлер и его приближенные. Позднее стало известно, что коридор для ухода был кем-то намеренно организован в рядах наших и польских войск… Есть версия: Гитлер умер в Антарктиде в 1971 году.
Интерес к ледовому континенту нацистских лидеров, включая Гитлера и Гесса, объясняется их уверенностью в том, что чисто арийскую расу можно воспитать в условиях изолированных колоний, расположенных в северных и даже заполярных районах. Кроме того, во время войны нацисты нуждались в больших территориях, на которых располагались бы секретные базы для испытания передового оружия. Заодно можно было проверить, является ли Антарктида легендарным протоконтинентом, на котором когда-то появилась и обитала нордическая раса. 

Исследование немцами Антарктиды началось в 1873 г. с экспедиции, организованной Немецким обществом полярных исследований. А в конце 1938-го Гитлер послал экспедицию на атлантический берег Антарктиды. Немцы установили свастику на обширной территории западной части Земли Королевы Мод и назвали эту территорию Новой Швабией (Швабией в Раннем Средневековье называлось одно из племенных герцогств королевства Германии). Самым интересным открытием экспедиции стало обнаружение небольших областей, свободных ото льда, с малыми озерами и растительностью. Геологи экспедиции предположили, что всё это является следствием действия подземных горячих источников. Некоторые исследователи утверждают, будто подводники также обнаружили целую систему соединенных между собой пещер с теплым воздухом. 

Согласно нацистской теории «Полой Земли», именно там имеются гигантские подземные полости — оазисы с теплым воздухом. Немецкие подводники, исследовавшие Антарктиду, называли подземные пещеры раем. С 1940 года по личному секретному указанию Гитлера началось строительство двух подземных баз в районе Земли Королевы Мод. А с 1942 в Новой Швабии началась переброска будущих жителей: ученых и специалистов комплексного научного центра СС, а также представителей нацистской партии и государства.

Строительство велось руками военнопленных, которые регулярно уничтожались и заменялись новыми узниками. Охрану базы осуществляли войска СС, оснащенные новейшими подлодками, реактивными истребителями и ракетными установками с ядерными боеголовками. В 1945 г. нацисты установили здесь на боевое дежурство пять баллистических ракет «ФАУ-5» для обстрела территории США. Американцы, которые в это время рассчитывали на длительную монополию в создании ядерного оружия, увидели в Новом Швабенланде угрозу национальной безопасности. И хотя ранее было принято решение не трогать последнее убежище фюрера, который мог пригодиться в будущей войне с мировым коммунизмом, в 1947 году американцы направили в Антарктиду мощную военную эскадру, начавшую боевые действия против гитлеровской базы. Несмотря на весомые потери с обеих сторон, база устояла. С тех пор функционирование базы стало особым государственным секретом США и СССР, которые в срочном порядке окружили этот район Антарктиды своими «научными» станциями слежения. 

В начале 80-х СССР и США демонтировали пункты слежения за Швабией. Интерес к ледовому континенту временно угас. Это было связано с тем, что все старые нацисты вымерли, а новые, по слухам, не захотели там жить. По одним данным, Швабия была уничтожена самими нацистами, по другим, американцы создали на ее месте базу атомных подлодок.

*Когда узнаем правду?*

Именно в начале 80-х наши подводники перестали ходить у берегов Земли Королевы Мод, а вскоре были законсервированы наши стационарные антарктические базы. Насколько тесно это связано с Гитлером и его окружением, пока можно только предполагать. Правда же должна открыться в 2014 году. Из спецхрана Чилийского национального военно-исторического архива в Сантьяго похищены документы из собрания знаменитого философа, конспиролога и оккультиста Мигеля Серрано. Исчезла закрытая по желанию Серрано до 2014 года часть, в которой содержались материалы о якобы построенных нацистской Германией в конце войны подземных городах в Антарктиде, куда 28 апреля 1945 года улетели из Берлина Адольф и Ева Гитлер. 

В 50-60-е годы Серрано в ряде книг выдвинул тезис о том, что Гитлер не погиб, а организовал тщательно подготовленные «Сумерки богов» в духе столь любимого им эпоса о нибелунгах и тетралогии Вагнера. Устроив мистическую свадьбу с Евой Браун в охваченном огнем Берлине и подготовив спектакль с «самоубийством», в котором участвовал двойник, даже строение зубов которого полностью повторяло его собственное, Гитлер и его жена покинули столицу Третьего рейха. Они улетели в Антарктиду и нашли убежище в громадном подземном городе.

Документальное подтверждение этому должно быть обнародовано, согласно завещанию Мигеля Серрано, в 2014 году.

Источник


----------



## akok

Ludmila написал(а):


> В 50-60-е годы Серрано в ряде книг выдвинул тезис о том, что Гитлер не погиб, а организовал тщательно подготовленные «Сумерки богов» в духе столь любимого им эпоса о нибелунгах и тетралогии Вагнера. Устроив мистическую свадьбу с Евой Браун в охваченном огнем Берлине и подготовив спектакль с «самоубийством», в котором участвовал двойник, даже строение зубов которого полностью повторяло его собственное, Гитлер и его жена покинули столицу Третьего рейха. Они улетели в Антарктиду и нашли убежище в громадном подземном городе.



Интересно, но как мне кажется, маловероятно..... хотя


----------



## Sergei

я смотрел на Viasat History там говорилось что тело гитлера опазнали только по остаткам черепа и зубам , лично мне ето очен слабые доказательства. 
думаю правды ны никогде не узнаем


----------



## Mila

Есть, оказывается, в Аргентине захоронения Евы Браун и ее родственников. В конце войны гитлеровцами была проведена операция "двойник". Якобы, после этой операции, следы побега Гитлера и Ева Браун были обнаружены в той же Аргентине . Это факт, что президент этой страны принимал всех бежавших нацистов ( понятно, что высших чинов). В архивах, не помню, кажется Чили, были засекреченные архивы и там была обнаружена фотография Гессе, кстати в преклонном возрасте. В общем, тема интересная, надо бы покопаться в ней (когда будет время).


----------



## Sergei

было бы очень интерестно

_Добавлено через 8 минут 8 секунд_
*«Гитлер умер в… 1964 году»,* — утверждает автор скандального бестселлера Абель БАСТИ.
Писатель уверен: рейхсканцлер вместе с женой бежал из Берлина в тот день, когда объявили о его самоубийстве. ( интервью с автором сенсационной книги «Гитлер в Аргентине» Абелем Басти. С помощью архивных документов писатель пытается доказать, что глава Третьего рейха бежал из Берлина с фальшивым паспортом и умер… в 1964 году.) 

ОСОБЕННОСТЬ этого 50-летнего писателя-документалиста из Аргентины — не то, что он выдвигает подобные версии. Пожалуй, Абель Басти стал первым, кто подкрепил теорию исчезновения Гитлера реальными документами и фото из архивов спецслужб. В 2004 году писатель опубликовал первую книгу, принёсшую ему международный успех, — «Нацисты в Барилоче». Однако невозможно было предположить, какую «бомбу» он взорвёт во второй части своего повествования — бестселлере «Гитлер в Аргентине». Проведя исследования, взяв интервью у десятков свидетелей, публикуя документы, рассекреченные ФБР, Басти желает доказать — Гитлер мог скрыться в Южной Америке и дожить там до старости. Насколько у него это получилось — пусть судят читатели «АиФ». Писатель любезно согласился дать интервью крупнейшему российскому еженедельнику.
Челюсть фюрера не исследовали на ДНК

— *СЕНЬОР Басти, в вашей книге вы утверждаете, что 30 апреля 1945 года Гитлеру удалось бежать из Берлина на самолёте. Каким образом он мог это сделать, если к тому времени аэродромы были уничтожены, а небо контролировали союзники?
*
— В моей книге приведены засекреченные ранее свидетельства из архивов ФБР, что 30 апреля в 16 часов 30 минут (то есть через час после предполагаемого самоубийства) Гитлера видели рядом с его личным самолётом Ju-52. По ночам всю последнюю неделю апреля авиатранспорт доверенных лиц фюрера приземлялся на проспекте Унтер-ден-Линден, где сохранились столбы уличного освещения. Например, рейхсминистр Шпеер покинул «фюрербункер» 20-го числа, а через три дня спокойно вернулся обратно на самолёте «Физелер- Шторх». Как видите, ПВО союзников ему не помешала. 25 апреля в «фюрербункере» было проведено тайное совещание по эвакуации Гитлера, в котором участвовали женщина-пилот Ханна Райч, знаменитый лётчик Ганс Ульрих Рудель и личный пилот Гитлера — Ганс Баур. Секретный план безопасного перемещения фюрера из осаждённой столицы Третьего рейха получил кодовое название «Операция «Сераль».

— *И кем именно, по вашему мнению, была проведена эвакуация Гитлера?
*
— Через два дня в Берлин прибыло пять самолётов «Шторх» (каждый с местами для десяти пассажиров), 28 апреля прилетел и тот самый Ju-52, пилотируемый лётчиком Боссером, — это официально подтверждено разведкой союзников. Спустя сутки по приказу генерала Адольфа Галланда в воздух над столицей рейха были неожиданно подняты последние силы ВВС Германии — целая сотня реактивных истребителей Ме-262. Они прикрывали самолёт Ханны Райч: ей удалось прорваться через огонь советских зениток и улететь из Берлина — это был экспериментальный полёт, и факт его проведения никем из историков не оспаривается. На следующий день по уже опробованному фрау Райч сценарию Берлин покинул и Адольф Гитлер — он направлялся в Испанию, откуда в конце лета отплыл на подводной лодке в Аргентину. Его сопровождали Ева Браун, Мюллер и Борман.

— *Хорошо, но как же быть с фрагментами челюсти Гитлера, которые хранятся в Москве в архивах ФСБ? Исследования как советских, так и независимых экспертов единогласно подтвердили, что она принадлежала именно фюреру. Что же тогда получается — Гитлеру оторвали часть челюсти, но он всё равно сбежал?
*
— У специалистов была лишь возможность сопоста-вить эту обугленную челюсть с рентгеновскими снимками той эпохи, которые были ужасного качества, и с показаниями личного дантиста Гитлера — а он мог сказать всё что угодно. Если вам известно, никакой экспертизы ДНК никогда не проводилось: Россия систематически отказывается разрешить такой анализ. Между тем это единственный способ узнать истину: следует сравнить образцы ДНК, которые можно получить из останков родной сестры Адольфа Гитлера — Паулы, умершей в 1960 году и похороненной на кладбище Бергфридхоф. Я официально обращаюсь к российским властям с просьбой дать мне возможность исследовать эту челюсть, чтобы получить окончательное доказательство того, что я говорю правду.

— *Знаете, люди обожают «теории заговора». Столько лет говорилось о таинственном исчезновении «наци номер два» — Мартина Бормана, который испарился из Берлина 1 мая 1945 года. Масса людей божились, что видели его в Южной Америке своими глазами и не могли ошибиться. Но в 1972 году в Берлине при рытье котлована был найден скелет, и двойное исследование ДНК показало — это кости Бормана…*

— Что самое смешное: здесь правы и те и другие. Мартин Борман действительно сбежал, жил в Аргентине и Парагвае: я нашёл множество свидетельств этого, в том числе и документальных — особенно фото Бормана, сделанное в пятидесятых годах. Поэтому вполне возможно, что когда Борман умер естественной смертью, то его останки были тайно перевезены в Берлин, после чего разыграли спектакль с их «находкой».
«У берегов Аргентины нашли подводные лодки» 







_Возможно, загримировавшись, Гитлер сумел покинуть пылающий Берлин (фотомонтаж был сделан сотрудниками ФБР в 1945 году). _







_Архивное донесение (вверху) от агента ФБР в Аргентине от 13 ноября 1945 г. говорит в пользу этой сенсационной версии. _

— *ОПЯТЬ-ТАКИ: в вашей книге вы пишете, что Гитлер и Ева Браун вместе с обширной свитой и охраной прибыли в Аргентину на трёх подводных лодках, которые потом в целях конспирации были затоплены в бухте. Действительно, в том месте, которое вы указали, на глубине примерно 30 метров под водой с помощью специального оборудования командами водолазов обнаружены крупные объекты, занесённые песком. Но где доказательства, что это именно субмарины нацистов?
*
— Я основывался на показаниях свидетелей, которые уже после войны наблюдали прибытие трёх подводных лодок со свастикой в крохотную бухту Калета-де-лос-Лорос, расположенную в аргентинской провинции Рио-Негро. Вы скажете: Аргентина формально находилась в состоянии войны с Германией с 27 марта 1945 года — может быть, это следы прошлых морских боёв? Однако в архивах Министерства обороны Аргентины нет ни единого слова о потоплении каких-либо немецких субмарин. Тогда откуда же взялись эти затонувшие суда, лежащие на грунте? Я подал запрос о том, что подводные лодки необходимо поднять на поверхность и тщательно исследовать. Германские субмарины приплывали в Аргентину после войны несколько раз — например, подлодка U-977 прибыла в страну 17 августа 1945 года: предполагается, что её командир Хайнц Шеффер перевозил золото и другие ценности Третьего рейха.

— *Вы опубликовали документ ФБР США, ставящий под серьёзное сомнение официальную версию смерти Адольфа Гитлера. Эта бумага от 13 ноября 1945 года содержит донесение американского агента в Аргентине, который работает садовником у богатых немецких колонистов — супругов Эйкхорнов. Агент сообщает, что супруги, живущие в селении Ла-Фальда, с июня готовят поместье к прибытию Гитлера, которое состоится в самое ближайшее время. Этот документ настоящий?*

— Это очень странный вопрос, потому что я законно получил этот документ после его рассекречивания из архива ФБР: номер досье 65–53615. И это далеко не единственное документальное свидетельство бегства Гитлера. Существует ещё несколько тайных донесений ФБР, ЦРУ и МИ-5 о живом фюрере — но, к сожалению, США, Британия и Россия до сих пор полностью не рассекретили все материалы, касающиеся этой темы. Например, имеются три стенографические записи разговора Иосифа Сталина (одна из них — с государственным секретарём США Бирнсом) — там руководитель СССР открыто говорит, что фюреру удалось скрыться. За пятнадцать лет я провёл сотни интервью прямых свидетелей присутствия Гитлера в Аргентине. Большинство из них начали говорить только сейчас — многие нацисты в Аргентине умерли, им уже нечего бояться, хотя до сих пор далеко не все идут на контакт. Сохранилось также письмо нацистского генерала Зейдлица, датированное 1956 годом, — он сообщает, что собирается присутствовать на встрече в Аргентине Гитлера и хорватского «фюрера» Павелича.

— *Вы часто ссылаетесь на показания свидетелей. Но как в таком случае отнестись к словам других свидетелей — видевших Гитлера мёртвым и хоронивших его труп?*

— Не существует ни единого человека, который видел бы своими глазами, как Гитлер раскусил ампулу с ядом и выстрелил себе в голову. История самоубийства фюрера от начала до конца выдумана людьми из его близкого окружения — это был специальный план, чтобы сбить всех с толку. Но даже на первый взгляд в показаниях очевидцев смерти Гитлера существует несколько противоречий, если вы изучите архивные документы. Сначала сказано — он отравился. Потом — нет, выстрелил в висок. После — извините, сначала отравился, а потом застрелился. *Цианистый калий вызывает мгновенную смерть и конвульсии: как после этого человек нажал на спусковой крючок пистолета?*

источник

_Добавлено через 6 минут 48 секунд_
30 апреля в 16 часов 30 минут (то есть через час после предполагаемого самоубийства) Гитлера видели рядом с его личным самолётом Ju-52.


----------



## Mila

Очень интересная статья. Спасибо! Еще очень много нераскрытых тайн.


----------



## Mila

*Нарушила молчание горничная фюрера*

*Единственная оставшаяся в живых женщина из довоенной обслуги Гитлера, 91-летняя Роза Миттерер, нарушила полувековой обет молчания и рассказала о том, как она работала в резиденции фюрера в Баварии.*

Миттерер до сих пор не верит в то, что ее босс отдавал хладнокровные приказы на уничтожение целых народов. По словам Розы, опубликованным изданием Daily Mail, ее хозяин был очень хорошим и любезным человеком, и она очень часто вспоминает об "очаровательных гранях" его натуры. А вот личного секретаря фюрера Генриха Бормана горничная назвала "грязной свиньей", канцлера Третьего рейха Пауля Йозефа Геббельса — кривоногим и сексуально озабоченным, а возлюбленную босса Еву Браун — не так уж хорошей собой, как об этом говорили. 

Миттерер начала работать у Гитлера в 1932 году в возрасте 15 лет. Ей устроила туда старшая сестра Анни на место женщины, которая застрелилась якобы после романа с Гитлером. Как рассказала пенсионерка, в ее обязанности входило кормить любимых немецких овчарок хозяина. Как вспоминает Роза, босс спал в скромно обставленном кабинете на железной кровати, над которой висел портрет его матери. Хозяин не требовал, чтобы она вступила в нацистскую партию. По указанию Гитлера, их с сестрой каждое воскресенье возили в церковь через минные поля, которыми с 1934 года окружили резиденцию фюрера. В 1935 году у Розы вспыхнул роман с предпринимателем Йозефом Амортсом, после этого ее уволили. 

Миттерер не единственная, кто тепло отзывается о своем хозяине. Последняя секретарша Гитлера Траудль Юнге тоже вспоминала о нем с большим уважением: "Это был человек, который относился к нам по-отечески, с любовью".


Источник


----------



## Fox

Ludmila написал(а):


> ее хозяин был очень хорошим и любезным человеком,


,но все же


> отдавал хладнокровные приказы на уничтожение целых народов





> Генриха Бормана горничная назвала "грязной свиньей"


 но есть мнение, что он был русским разведчиком:mda:

Сии тайны до сих пор покрыты мраком.


----------



## Mila

*Удивительная загадка Третьего Рейха: новые находки*







Гибель Мартина Бормана также была окутана тайной. После неудавшихся переговоров о перемирии с представителями Великобритании и Америки, Борман пускается в бега. Второго мая 1945-го года по подтверждению очевидцев, во время побега, Борман был ранен осколком снаряда, и чтобы не попасть в руки врага, он раскусил ампулу с цианистым калием. Было даже обнаружено тело неизвестного, которого пытались идентифицировать как тело Бормана потому, что возле него был найден личный дневник Бормана. И хотя графологическая экспертиза показала, что дневник был написан рукой Бормана, трудно поверить, что такой прагматик путешествует, не расставаясь с дневником, подобно романтической барышне. Этот дневник лежал на видном месте, так что его нельзя было не заметить, как будто его специально положили так, чтобы удобно было найти. Поэтому Мартин Борман, на тот момент считался без вести пропавшим.

Ходили упорные слухи, что Мартин Борман спасся и укрылся в Латинской Америке, где и провёл остаток своих дней. Только через много лет, в конце 1972-го года, при строительстве дороги, рабочими было найдено тело. Благодаря проведённому анализу ДНК, на который согласился дать кровь сын Мартина Бормана, было установлено, что найденное тело принадлежало обергруппенфюреру СС.

Так есть ли возможность того, что Адольф Гитлер выжил и смог бежать от мирового правосудия? Действительно, существует версия, что некоторые главные вожди нацизма, инсценировав свои самоубийства, нашли спасение и новый дом в странах Латинской Америки.

Если бы и было это возможным, то самым вероятным местом, где мог бы укрыться фюрер, является Аргентина. Это мнение известного аргентинского публициста Абеля Басти, который долгие годы проводил собственное расследование, отслеживая возможные маршруты немецких нацистов по Южной Америке (иммиграция «рядовых» представителей которых информация достаточно общеизвестна). Нашлась даже одна женщина Каталина Гомеро, которая якобы была служанкой фюрера во время его пребывания в Аргентине. Она давала показания с такими подробностями, которые невозможно было просто выдумать.

Конечно, при желании, несложно найти доказательства спасения Адольфа Гитлера и других нацистских преступников. Потому что трудно утверждать, что доказательства их смерти выглядят очень убедительно. Но история уже была однажды написана, и не стоит искать чёрных кошек в тёмной комнате.

Бесспорно, у фюрера были шансы спастись, но не в момент взятия Берлина, а гораздо раньше, тем более что поговаривали, что в последнее время фюрер был сам на себя не похож. Главному нацисту часто отказывала память, речь была невнятной и бессвязной, и даже почерк фюрера претерпел изменения. Конечно, плохое самочувствие списывалось на последствия неудачного покушения на Гитлера 1944-го года и общего износа организма, но кто там его знает? Неопровержимым фактом является то, что правители Третьего Рейха готовились к ситуации, когда нужно будет срочно бежать. Был разработан маршрут тайной эвакуации через Италию, в которой были задействованы высокие лица католической церкви. Строились укрепления в баварских Альпах.

Ещё одним загадочным происшествием можно считать заявление жителей местечка под Копенгагеном о находке бутылки, в которой было запечатано послание немецкого моряка, в котором сообщалось, что Гитлер был на борту подводной лодки 10 ноября 1945-го года, и на пути из Финляндии в Испанию, лодка затонула, столкнувшись с затонувшим ранее кораблём. Великий фюрер не спасся… Возможно, это ещё одна попытка прославиться на горячей сенсации, а возможно это ещё одна версия, имеющая право на существование.

Кому же было выгодно это ворошение прошлого и поддававшийся сомнению факт кончины великого фюрера? Дело в том что сразу в послевоенные годы, политическая ситуация в мире в корне переменилась. Бывшие союзники: СССР, США и Великобритания уже не являлись таковыми. США стали переписывать историю под себя. И сейчас, если вы спросите у любого американца: «Кто выиграл Вторую мировую войну?», вам ответят: «Конечно же, Америка!».

Все эти грязные слухи о причастности Аргентины к укрыванию нацистов, заставляют правительство Киршнеров незамедлительно начать расследование о судьбах офицеров Третьего Рейха, которые нашли убежище на территории страны и об их связях с тогдашними правителями Аргентины.

Известно, что офицерами СС была создана организация odessa (organisation der ehemaligen ss-angehorigen), которая начала свою деятельность ещё в годы войны и занималась разработкой путей к отступлению в случае поражения, высшего эшелона власти нацистской Германии. Они прорабатывали маршруты эвакуации, финансовую и бытовую стороны,а также занимались изготовлением фальшивых документов и приобретением огромных участков земли. Известно, что именно при помощи этой организации всё «золото партии» нацистов, отобранное у жертв Холокоста, бесследно исчезло на территории Латинской Америки.

Интерес к Латинской Америке со стороны Третьего Рейха проявлялся ещё в довоенные годы. На территории цветущего богатого континента нацисты мечтали создать новую немецкую колонию «Чилийская Пруссия».

С приближением поражения, немецкое правительство начинает постепенно переправлять vip-персон в страны Латинской Америки, где на смену побеждённого Третьего рейха мечтает создать новый - Четвёртый Рейх. Чаще всего для этого использовался подводный флот Германии, правдивость чего доказывает тот факт, что у аргентинского побережья, в районе Калета-де-лос-Лорос на глубине тридцати метров были найдены три затопленные немецкие субмарины. Об этих субмаринах не упоминается ни в одном документе Министерства обороны, так что они могли быть использованы для транспортировки Гитлера и его приспешников. Самое интересное, что были также очевидцы того, что якобы спасшийся фюрер, не вёл уединённый образ жизни, а даже открыто передвигался по территории страны.

Конечно, ODESSA была не единственной организацией, помогавшей в эвакуации нацистов. Некоторые из нацистов въезжали в страны Латинской Америки с паспортами Красного Креста. Есть ещё один поразительный факт - помощь в эвакуации нацистов оказывала католическая церковь. Епископ, возглавлявший институт «Души святой Марии», выдавал фальшивые паспорта сотням нацистских преступников. Весной 1947-го года американским дипломатом в Риме Винсентом ла Виста был даже опубликован доклад, доказывающий непосредственное участие Ватикана в укрывании нацистов.

Никто никогда не узнает правды, и решать нам - верить или не верить в миф о Четвёртом Рейхе, который якобы создали последователи нацистов после величайшего поражения. Как известно историю пишут победители, поэтому будем уважать ту историю, на которой мы выросли и в которую верили наши родители. Это будет данью уважения к нашим отцам и дедам, многие из которых жизнь положили во имя победы над нацизмом.

P.S. А есть ещё версия с Антарктидой...


----------



## INKVIZITOR

Антарктида вообще загадочное место. Помнится читал где-то, что у одного из арабских мореплавателей тамплиеры отобрали карту (она ниже), дак там часть материка без ледяного покрова.




Да и налёт на американские корабли после второй мировой НЛО, как все считают немецкого происхождения тоже заставляет задуматься. Невольно Bioshok вспоминается.
А ещё там есть замкнутое озеро. которое сотни лет было во льдах и никак не контактирвоало с океаном и т.д. Учёные говорят там есть неизвестные формы жизни. Не вскрыли потому, что боятся нарушить целостность экосистемы, а почему оно не замерзает, вот это вопрос.


----------



## Mila

*В Антарктиде нашли ход в подземный мир*

*Отверстие расположено в горах. Хорошо заметно на спутниковых снимках. А чуть поодаль лежит объект, очень похожий на заледеневшую «летающую тарелку»
*





*«Ход». Координаты: 66o36’12,36’’S; 99o43’11,28’’E.*

Открытие принадлежит Джозефу Скипперу, известному виртуальному археологу из США. Обычно он «копает» на Марсе и на Луне, рассматривая фотографии, переданные оттуда космическими аппаратами и выложенные на официальных сайтах НАСА и других космических агентств. Находит много удивительного - того, что резко выпадает из традиционных представлений.

В коллекции исследователя есть объекты, похожие на кости и черепа гуманоидов. И такие, которые (с натяжкой, конечно) можно принять за останки их - гуманоидов - цивилизованной деятельности .

На сей раз археолог заинтересовался Землей - конкретно Антарктидой. И нашел там сразу три странности - дырку, «тарелку» и озера.

Их координаты известны, они хорошо видны на спутниковых снимках ледового континента, выложенных на сайте Google Earth.

*МАРС НА ЗЕМЛЕ*

Антарктида мало чем отличается от Марса. Разве что кислорода побольше. А холод такой же. Местами температура опускается до минус 90 градусов по Цельсию. Принципиальная разница одна - в Антарктиде бывают люди, а на Марсе пока нет. Но это не значит, что ледовый континент исследован гораздо лучше, чем Красная планета. Загадок хватает и здесь, и там.

Мы не знаем, есть ли жизнь на Марсе. Нам неизвестно, что скрыто под многокилометровой толщей антарктического льда. Да и о том, что творится на его поверхности, есть лишь смутное представление. Удивительно, но изображений Марса в высоком разрешении больше, чем Антарктиды. Подробно рассмотреть детали ее рельефа можно лишь на узкой полоске в районе Земли Королевы Мэри, где и нашлись сюрпризы. А не худо было бы взглянуть и на другие места. Особенно на те, про которые давно ходят легенды.





*«Летающая тарелка». Координаты для поиска: 66o30’02,22’’S; 99o58’54,44’’E.
*

*ТАМ СПРЯТАЛСЯ ГИТЛЕР*

Известно, что Антарктидой очень интересовались нацисты. Снарядили туда ряд экспедиций. И даже застолбили обширную территорию в районе Земли Королевы Мод, назвав ее Новой Швабией. Там в 1939 году на побережье немцы обнаружили поразительный участок площадью около 40 квадратных километров, свободный ото льда. С относительно мягким климатом, с многочисленными незамерзающими озерами. Его назвали оазис Ширмахера - по имени немецкого пилота-первооткрывателя. Впоследствии здесь расположилась советская полярная станция Новолазаревская.

По официальной версии, Третий рейх пошел в Антарктиду, чтобы построить там базы для охраны своих китобойных флотилий. Но есть куда более интересные предположения. Хотя их даже научно-фантастическими назвать трудно. Нагромождение какой-то мистики.

Если коротко, то история такова. Якобы в ходе экспедиций на Тибет нацисты узнали, что внутри Антарктиды что-то есть. Некие обширные и теплые полости. А в них нечто оставшееся то ли от инопланетян, то ли от когда-то обитавшей там древней высокоразвитой цивилизации. При этом в отдельной байке утверждалось, что Антарктида когда-то была Атлантидой.

В итоге уже в конце 30-х годов прошлого века немецкие подводные лодки нашли тайный проход во льдах. И попали внутрь - в эти самые полости.

Далее легенды расходятся. По одной версии, нацисты построили подо льдом свои города, по другой - сговорились с местными обитателями и обосновались в свободном жилфонде.

Туда - внутрь ледового континента - в 1945 году был доставлен живой Гитлер вместе с живой Евой Браун. Якобы он приплыл на подводной лодке в сопровождении многочисленного эскорта - целой эскадры огромных подводных кораблей (8 штук) под названием «Конвой фюрера». И дожил до 1971 года. А по некоторым данным, аж до 1985-го.

Авторы антарктических мифов помещают под лед и «летающие тарелки» Третьего рейха, слухами о которых пропитаны многочисленные книги, фильмы, телепередачи и Интернет. Мол, эти аппараты нацисты тоже спрятали внутри. Потом усовершенствовали и до сих пор эксплуатируют, стартуя из шахт в Антарктиде. А НЛО - это и есть те самые «тарелки».






К байкам про полярных инопланетян и немцев трудно относиться хоть сколько-нибудь серьезно. Но... Что делать с дыркой, «тарелкой» и озерами, обнаруженными Джозефом Скиппером? Уж очень хорошо одно ложится на другое. Если, конечно, объекты являются тем, на что они так похожи.

Из дырки в горах могут вылетать НЛО. «Тарелка» - настоящая. Может быть, даже инопланетная. Выглядит обледенелой. И будто бы обнажившейся в результате то ли глобального потепления, то ли выветривания. Принадлежит тем ребятам, которые жили или живут во внутренних теплых полостях Антарктиды.

Ну а озера - это как раз свидетельство того, что они - полости - есть. И отогревают оазисы. Вроде оазиса Ширмахера, который далеко не единственный.

Антарктида вообще странное место...





*«Озеро»: 66o18’07,15’’S; 100o47’51,16’’E. 1. Земля Королевы Мод и оазис Ширмахера. 2. Аномалии на Земле Королевы Мэри - здесь обнаружены «ход», «тарелка» и «озеро».*

А В ЭТО ВРЕМЯ

Был континент зеленым

Площадь Антарктиды - около 14 миллионов квадратных километров. Почти весь континент покрыт льдом. Местами его толщина достигает 5 километров. А что находится под ним, известно лишь про ничтожную часть поверхности.

Команда ученых из Китая, Японии и Великобритании недавно опубликовала в журнале Nature результаты своих 4-летних исследований. С 2004 по 2008 год они ездили на мощных вездеходах по самому суровому району Антарктиды - над горами Гамбурцева. И просвечивали его радарами. Итогом стала карта рельефа поверхности площадью около 900 квадратных километров.

И оказалось, что когда-то континент был свободен ото льда. Еще 34 миллиона лет назад здесь располагались горы и равнины с цветущими лугами. Как сейчас в европейских Альпах.

Но что-то случилось. Исследователи нашли место, из которого небольшой ледник, расположенный на самом высоком пике (около 2400 метров), начал разрастаться. Постепенно он накрыл всю Антарктиду. Спрятал под слоем льда несколько озер.

Мартин Зайгерт из Университета Эдинбурга, который принимал участие в экспедиции, уверен: в долинах антарктических Альп до сих пор сохранились замороженные растения. Даже небольшие деревья. Только вряд ли до них получится добраться. Но попробовать можно, например посредством бурения.


----------



## Кирилл

емае...

*Mila*, а есть инфа о технологиях рейха?
и не видно много где источника...


----------



## akok

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Mila, а есть инфа о технологиях рейха?


А поискать?


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Древний материк: Как открыть то, что старательно скрывают?*

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNUG7WHVJq8[/MEDIA]

Взгляните на эту землю, да-да, именно землю, Антактида не вся скрыта под толщей льда. 
Там были и есть места и объекты, которые от старательно затираются на карте Google Earth.

Например, эти входы в бункер или шахту, 30 метров в высоту и 90 в поперечнике. 
Вы верите в то, что это создано природой?

Уж не знай, чьи это базы, но они явно там нелегально. 

Первоисточник >>>


----------



## Кирилл

База как то неправдоподобно выглядит...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> База как то неправдоподобно выглядит...


В каждой правде есть доля вымысла, и наоборот.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> В каждой правде есть доля вымысла, и наоборот.


В оригинале так:
В каждой шутке есть доля шутки.

Но вообще фашисты реально были очень развиты технологически.

Тут имеет место и тот факт,что мы могли быть самой развитой и технологически продвинутой державой,но наши правители по каким то причинам писали бороду технологиям.
Так,например,первый двигатель был изобретен еще за сто лет до того как его официально изобрели.

А подлодку,вертолет и танк как минимум знал как построить еще...ЛЕОНАРДО ДА ВИНЧИ.
А это извините 15 век.
Возможно нацисты поганые дорвались до утраченных цивилизацией технологий,что позволило им так серьезно шагнуть в технологический прогресс.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Леонардо подлодку и вертолет только рисовал. И не он один. 

Технологии вермахта были развиты благодаря рабской силе и рабочим умам, которые они использовали. Ни о каких немецких тружениках и их недюжей работоспособности можно и не вспоминать. Это блеф и пропаганда. Германцы и Германия всегда жили за счет других — нападали, грабили, убивали мирных жителей, других уводили в рабство и эксплуатировали. Сама Германия - это земли полабских и балтийских славян, отобранных грабежами, насилием и развязыванием междуусобных войн. 

США и прочая порнобратия не зря рвалась в западную часть Германии. Часть бывших наци заключила с ними договор (эти документы не откроют еще как минимум 100 лет, или не откроют никогда), передав часть "технологий будущего" за свою свободу. Где-то, в том числе в Африке и Антарктике, на земле и под водой, после окончания основной войны оставались стационарные и дрейфующие форпосты несдающихся (= недобитых!) фашистов, воевавших по своему сценарию, но вряд ли бы они дожили до нашего времени. Скорее уже умерли по старости лет. Ктому же жизнь в бункерах снехваткой воздуха и света недолговечна. 

Но то, что США и теневое правительство получили доступ к их архивам и некоторым технологиям - это факты. У российских и некоторых других спецслужб, сопричастных, к этому действу с той или ной стороны, есть немало доказательств, но они тоже засекречены на много лет. То, что известно публике, это лишь общие "домысленные факты", пока живо свидетельство ВОВ или же второй мировой, как либо хвалить технологии фашисткого вермахта нельзя или неэтично. А позже, когда это будет уже старо и неактуально, это и будет раскрыто. 

Для сравнения, много фактов из нашей ВОВ, было раскрыто в конце 80-х, и потом с развалом Союза — за ненадобностью и неактуальностью хранимых сведений. Но многое другое еще скрыто за семью печатями. Ежегодно что-то открывают, но это не значит, что всё сразу предают публичной огласке и печатают везде и всюду. Нет, это процедура не подразумевает всеобщую публичность даже после рассекречивания она остаётся "для служебного пользования".


----------



## Кирилл

*SNS-amigo*, согласен.


----------

